# The ultimate noob at Diy



## Shufflemau5 (5/5/16)

Hi guys and gals

Well as the title says im pretty much as useless when it comes to Diy e liquid.

I need ur help as i want to start making my own e juice. 
Ive looked at skyblue vaping and atomix vape for most of the neccesory products in order . E.g the juice flavors and the bases.

Firstly i want to know what the difference in flavor is between Tfa and cap flavouring is.)?

Second question when buying vg base 3.6% from sky blue what to use to dilute the base?

Is it the vg and pg pure bases used to dilute the nicotine or water or alchole??

Would reLly help me in getting the right stock and mixing.

Thanks guys do appreaciate for the help.

Peace 




Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Subscribed for more info


----------



## hands (5/5/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (5/5/16)

Subbed... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (5/5/16)

Hi @Shufflemau5 
Not to make it too complicated. The difference between the various concentrate manufacturers is their rendition of a certain flavour
Eg: FA makes the best papaya
TFA makes the best Ripe strawberry 
CAP has the best Cream flavours 
FW has the best Butter cream

These are just my opinions and some may not agree with it. After you've tried different Strawberries, Vanillas and tobaccos. You'll have an idea of which 1 tastes the most realistic to your taste buds.
Remember taste is subjective, so Ripe strawberry maybe the best strawberry ever to me but to some it might be too medicinal. Hope that helps.


----------



## Andre (5/5/16)

Also check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shufflemau5 (5/5/16)

Thank u so much for the information do appreaciate it. Now i have a better understanding of it. Lol all they mean is that there from different companies.

Ill keep you guys updated on how it goes

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/5/16)

Shufflemau5 said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> Well as the title says im pretty much as useless when it comes to Diy e liquid.
> 
> ...



Hey buddy

Welcome to the wonderful world of diy juices !

Just here to help you answer some of your questions and hopefully get you on your way towards making magic 

Tfa/tpa, cap, fw, fa, etc are all the different companies that produce the Flavour concentrates. Think of this as all different brands of orange juice ... Oros, halls, tang, etc

Each have their own unique taste in orange juice and some work better in certain recipes than others. Now exactly how the orange juice concentrates require a different level of dilution the same can be said for e juice concentrates. This may sometimes make it difficult to substitute the different ingredients if you don't have the exact recipe 

The 3.6% vg nic - this gets a bit technical but I will try as simple as possible to explain it.

The 3.6% = 36mg. No one vapes that high ! Similar to how no one drinks halls orange juice concentrate!

Now to dilute it you need to cut it down to your desired level.

If you wanted to make a 18mg juice then your glass would need 50% nic concentrate and then the other 50% would be your other stuff (the plain vg,pg and flavors) one of the things to remember is you need to know your desired vg/pg ratio when cutting it down. Think along the lines of how much ice to add to the water...

So a nice 6mg juice will need 6/36 parts of nic to the final total. Think of nic as the vodka.

To make a light orange juice with vodka (3mg) you add a single of nic... A double shot of nic would be a 6mg juice ....

Now we getting somewhere .

So let's make a juice :

Let's start with a big glass (30ml)

So you pour in a splash of oros and then add your ice with some water and then a single of vodka.... Sounds a bit tasty (don't judge me for drinking oros and vodka !!!!)

Now to make an e juice :

5ml of nic
7ml of pure pg 
15ml of pure vg
3ml of TFA orange 

And shake it up!

How did I get those values ??? I'm a genius!!! Hahaha 

But there are calculators available to work all of this out for you, just hunt online for an e juice calculator. 

A small side note to always wear gloves when working with nic and concentrates . Nic is absorbed into your skin and you will feel a bit rancid and spilt concentrates can make your hands smell like perfume 

Best of luck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (5/5/16)

Shufflemau5 said:


> Thank u so much for the information do appreaciate it. Now i have a better understanding of it. Lol all they mean is that there from different companies.
> 
> Ill keep you guys updated on how it goes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



I am 3 months in on DIY and thought I'd add my 2c. I am still super noob but here are my experiences and suggestions.
Here is my DIY thread with my progress and recipes
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-first-diy-mix.t20442/

First off I order all my flavors from vapeowave and ValleyVapour but that's just me.
*"Lol all they mean is that there from different companies."*
Be very very careful with this statement. Its not quite a simple as that. The same type of flavors from different companies are sometimes so extremely different you might not think they are the same flavors at all. Example: Cap Sweet Strawberry VS TFA Strawberry ripe. Both are sweet strawberry, but they are nothing alike. TFA's is a candy like strawberry and Capella's is a more fresh strawberry.

Always keep notes, doesn't matter how simple the recipe. I made an amazing strawberry ice cream one night, I didn't take notes and now I can't get it right again. The calculator I suggest is nice for making notes and saving recipes

My advise is get some recipes, figure out your flavor profiles you like and check out some recipes online. A good resource is http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/ for getting some awesome clones. When making recipes DO NOT substitute flavors until you have a very good idea of what each one tastes like individually.

Accept the fact that your own DIY recipes will probably not taste at all like the concentrates smell or what you expect the first time.
Starting off to make it easier use a recipe calculator http://e-liquid-recipes.com is what I personally use, there are a few of them but I like that one the most, you just add your base and it will tell you how much of everything you need.

Learn patience  initially it is very hard to steep flavors because you want to try them all out right *now*. But a lot of cream flavors need at least 3 days to even be tasted at all. Custards even more.

Make 5ml test batches with single flavorings. Start with 5% and work your way up or down from there, this way you get to learn the flavors individually. Something I found quite useful when making a brand new flavor, start with 2 flavors, mix them, steep them and test them. Then you think ah this could use a little cream/sweetness/sour etc and then build onto your test flavor.

Some resources I use a lot
https://www.reddit.com/r/diy_ejuice
http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/recettes/les-clones/ > A good clone website, its in french but you can translate in the bottom right.
http://forum.e-liquid-recipes.com/t/tpa-tfa-signature-starting-percentages/21185 > Good TFA starting single flavor suggestions.

Remember that taste is super suggestive. I might recommend a recipe that I love and you will hate it. Experiment, have fun and don't give up if your flavors don't come out right initially, it does take time. From my 1st month I made zero vapeable flavors, now I have 4.

Some starting recipes I can recommend:
*Monster Melons Clone:*
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/127149/Mikes+Melons+%28Cuttwood+Monster+Melon+Clone%29
Simply delicious, smooth and one my ADV's
*Bronuts:*
http://diyordievaping.com/2015/08/18/bronuts/.
An unbelievably good chocolate doughnut. I am vaping it right now lol..

2 very different flavors, one nice and fruity and one nice and chocolate desserty.

Hope it helps  Hope you have a great time DIY'ing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NewOobY (6/5/16)

Hey man, all the advise above is really useful something else that will prove very useful is using an ejuice calculator, something like ejuice me up - this is my current goto ejuice calculator. This will make the maths needed for mixing easier.

Also the calculators are pretty straight forward:
1) You have an area were you input your current Nicotine strength, and what is the base of the nicotine pg/vg
2) You have an area were you can input your desired nicotine strength of the juice you want to create
3) You have an area were you can specify how much juice you want to make
4) You have an area were you can enter all the various concentrated flavors you going to add to your mix, and there desired concentration like 6% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream and 8% TFA Strawnberry Ripe
5) You also have an area that allows you to specify the desired ratio of PG and VG you want something like 70 VG and 30 PG etc
6) You have a calculate button that will take all the above into account, and provide you with the almost exact required ml of each ingredient of your recipe.

Don't try and do this without the use of a calculator. It will become to complicated, unless you on the spectrum and can do these calculations on the fly. I'm on the dumb spectrum so I need the calculator.

Also in general a mix will comprise of the following elements:
1) Nicotine in either PG or VG
2) PG
3) VG
4) Flavor concentrates - these are generally in PG

Good luck and have fun buddy - also don't give up if you make a crappy mix at first, just keep trying and then one day boom you will have an ADV that you made with your own hands.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

